# crafts and related trade workers



## Palacious

Saludos a todos:

Solicito por favor su amable ayuda con "crafts and related workers" en la oración siguiente:

_Welding robots, for instance, are expected to make redundant at least some of the skills held by *crafts and
related trade workers*, which include the detailed occupation “welders and flame cutters”_

Mi intento es el siguiente:

Por ejemplo, se espera que los robots soldadores despidan/hagan redundante al menos algunas de las habilidades que poseen los *trabajadores artesanos y su comercio relacionado*, las cuales incluyen la ocupación detallada “soldadores y cortadores con soplete”

El contexto es un artículo de estadísticas sobre el comercio electrónico y en esta parte del texto hablan del papel y los efectos de la robótica en las profesiones u ocupaciones.

Cualquier ayuda se agradecerá.

Palacious


----------



## PaulQ

Unfortunately, the English is not very well written. It is not "*craft-workers* and related trade workers" 

_ at least some of the skills held by *crafts and related trade workers*, = at least some of the skills *found in certain industries and workers [who are employed] in related trades*_


----------



## Palacious

PaulQ, thanks for your prompt response. Now I get it. Then, what would be the best translation for "crafts", "artesanías" or "manualidades"?


----------



## PaulQ

I must emphasise that "crafts" is neither "artesanías" or "manualidades", these would be translations of "handicrafts" which are such things as small-scale work, producing small scale items that are "made by hand" - often work that is done by one person using tools and methods that are about 200 years old. This does not fit with "welders and flame cutters".

The writer has used the word "crafts" wrongly. Two or three hundred years ago, the word would have been correct to describe the category of skills found in the "*sistema de gremios"* (the guild system). I have suggested "certain industries" but "sectors of certain industries" is probably as close as you are going to get. 

It would also have been helpful to give the source OECD Digital Economy Outlook 2017 By OECD


----------



## Palacious

I apologize for not providing the source  So I will translate "crafts" as "sectores de ciertas industrias". Sí queda bien, muchísimas gracias PaulQ.


----------



## Palacious

However, i found the following sentence in the same text:

_Robots used for cutting, grinding, deburring and other similar “processing” applications are found to be positively correlated to *employment of professionals, crafts and related trade workers*, and machine operators and assemblers._

Do you think that "sectores de ciertas industrias" could fit here for "crafts"?


----------



## PaulQ

Yes. I have read more of the report, which is quite ambiguous in its use of "crafts".  

Although I was right about the English being poor, I was wrong about "crafts", and that *"crafts" = craftsmen *(highly skilled manual workers)  - this is an entirely different concept from "*craft workers*". This seems to make more sense as the report groups types of workers by their skill levels.

Sorry for being an idiot!


----------



## Palacious

It's ok PaulQ, then my translation would be as follows:

Por ejemplo, se espera que los robots soldadores ya no necesiten al menos algunas de las habilidades que poseen los *artesanos y trabajadores en oficios relacionados*, las cuales incluyen la ocupación detallada “soldadores y cortadores con soplete”

Is this correct?


----------



## PaulQ

You are very close - your vocabulary is fine, but the meaning is not accurate. It is not your fault: the problem is that the vocabulary and syntax of the person who wrote this is inaccurate. The meaning is, in fact:

Thus, by complementing an occupation, or substituting robots for workers in an occupation, robots are expected to increase or decrease the demand for skills that are specific to such occupations. Welding robots, for example, are expected to make {at least some of the skills held by craftsmen and related trade workers}redundant, which include the detailed specified occupation of “welders and flame cutters”.


----------



## Palacious

Ahora entiendo todo. Trataré de interpretar el resto de la traducción como tú excelentemente lo haces PaulQ, muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## PaulQ




----------

